# Reamer for valve guides



## Torbo (Nov 25, 2014)

I intend to create a reamer for valve guides so that I can put on the valve deflectors (seals) poå one Volvo B18 engine.
Original is the only rubber rings on top of the valve springs, but it's too bad.
Ye have done it many times, but I would rather not take the valve guides out to put seals on.
Do you have any good ideas here? I plan itself, but what is done is often easier to relate to. ??

The valve guide is 8,5 mm. The seal is 10,5 mm inside, and it should go 10 mm down from top.
Something like this:


----------



## nickmckinney (Nov 25, 2014)

Do not take the valve guides out, most times they are non concentric and do not go back in the same, and they also like to mushroom or crack. The tool in the picture is the one you want, you can run it with a regular drill, they are pretty cheap in comparison. You might have to make the arbor in a lathe to match your guide diameter.


----------



## JimDawson (Nov 25, 2014)

Google ''valve guide cutting tool''  There are a lot of these available.  You could make one, but it would be a lot of work.


----------



## Torbo (Nov 26, 2014)

JimDawson said:


> Google ''valve guide cutting tool''  There are a lot of these available.  You could make one, but it would be a lot of work.



Yes it is a little/lot job, but I look at it as an little interesting prosjekt. The material in the guide is soft as cast iron, so jeg think it should go fine. I have a good idea her... Jeg will be back....


----------



## Kernbigo (Nov 26, 2014)

look at k-line tap to re size the guide I.D.


----------



## Torbo (Nov 27, 2014)

Kernbigo said:


> look at k-line tap to re size the guide I.D.


It don't understand how? Can you explain a little further here?


----------



## Kernbigo (Nov 27, 2014)

I used to work for a co. called Besly taps, we invented the k-line tap for re sizeing valve guide. The tap is a ex pander tap, it is designed to expand the I.D. of the guide and re size it. I have used them and they work pretty good, they will only work on a soft guide. It was designed after the x-press tap which works good in all soft metals, it dos not remove metal but expands it. Don't know if some other co. make them anymore or not Besly is no longer in business.


----------



## Torbo (Nov 27, 2014)

Well, I think it i difficult to get some of these?To day I make a cylinder with a 8,5 mm guide inside. I bored up half of it to get it over the guide. Down I make a hole for a HSS-steel. And to hold it i bored a 4 mm hole and should make some tread for a Z-screw. But the tap broke. Then I  bored the hole to 5,5 mm an no I make the tap to a reamer steel. But I can't fasten it because I don't have a tap! I most by a new tomorrow.Then the adjustable tool will work I hope? Time will show..


----------



## Kernbigo (Nov 27, 2014)

not to hard e bay



[h=3]K-line 10mm Valve Guide Knurler / Knurling Arbor[/h]


----------



## xalky (Nov 27, 2014)

Kernbigo said:


> not to hard e bay
> 
> 
> 
> *K-line 10mm Valve Guide Knurler / Knurling Arbor*


And worth every penny.


----------



## Torbo (Nov 28, 2014)

I got a new tread tap to day, an tried ut the reamer.  
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
 It worked well, but the cutting steel  from a broken tap was to weak. I get four cuts ready, but  I had to grind the tool tee times, so I stopped. I have to find a hss tool that fit in the 5,5 mm hole or make a square hole and put some Square tool in. My be with a bigger hole? May be I can harden the steel? Since it is from the other end of the treating bit? I suppose it i not hardened there?I could may be use a 6 mm square lathe bit HSS.?


----------



## Torbo (Nov 30, 2014)

Well I tried to harden the reamer tap but it docent work. I must go on HSS-steel. I have order some.
I have tre guides again, but Im not in hurry with this sylinderhead. I will only make it ready for some members in the Volvo PV-klub. Mine is good. I took my guides in my lathe, but it is risky an more job.
To day I have to make a wood floor in second floor? (1. floor over ground floor?) in my garage. In Norway we say 2. floor.


----------

